# help choosing strains for scrog



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Mar 17, 2012)

i have 2 grows under the belt one photo outdoor and one indoor with autos but i want to do a scrog this time.
i like a bit of variety so can someone tell me if its ok to mix sativa and indica strains in a scrog or am i just wasting my time.

these are the seeds i have atm, mostly freebies etc but from strain reviews i am thinking of germinating the sour ak, white siberian, mama thai, and jack 33. not sure how many but they are the ones that interest me so far is all.

id like to try the mama thai as most things ive had are indica but i see it takes a long time and might be too big nut sounds great in reviews etc.

i was thinking 4'ish plants in a scrog but is this a stupid idea? i have read up on scrogs(and am still in the process) i read that mixing strains was fine but i see possible problems so just want to check it out and get a more relevant answer.


ill be growing in a 3x3 tent i think. i have a cabinet and lights to start it just need to grab a tent when i get a chance.
ill be using a 600 watt hps and t5ho 24 watt where needed.

any information and experience on these strains would be much appreciated. what would you grow instead out of the seeds i have if not etc.
cheers


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 18, 2012)

No, IMO, you should not mix strains in a scrog (where did you read that mixed strains were fine).?  In fact, I personally would only scrog clones from the same mother.  You are going to want them to finish at the same time.  The branches will get intertwined under the screen and it will be impossible to separate them once they are into flowering.

I ran 2 plants in a space approx 4 sq ft and it was full.  I'm not sure how 4 in a tent will work as you are going to need access to the plants to train and trim.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Mar 18, 2012)

hey THG,
       not sure but just collected a lot of notepad files of anything that looked any way usefull from searches on various forums. ive been told modular screens are the best bet 'if' i did really want to (separate screens attached to each plants pot) much like your diy scrog design. i have seen a few places saying it was ok and other people saying they do it, i know theres alot of misinformation around but with some extra effort it seems doable. 
(edit found it)
this is a modular scrog grow, he can adjust the heights to keep an even canopy.  
hxxps://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=124809
he has a few strains in there, im not saying its right or the best way just he seems to make it work(though probably sure with less conflicting strains, i dont know them myself.)

im only working out what ill do at the moment im not dead set on scrog even just want to check is all. i assume your two would be vegged longer could i fit differing sizes of screens and stagger planting/cloning? so a larger screen for the more sativa leaning ones etc. 
 i know the problems with feminised seeds but would hope they would help in the odds if treated well but i am open to clones just working out strains first and possibilities. 

i just like some variety so one strain per grow isnt great for me especially if at the end of it its not nice or i dont like the effect etc. any experience with mama thai or other pure sativa strains, can you flip them over to 12/12 early enough and get ashorter plant still with decent yield or is this totally pointless even thinking about it grown without a screen. i just like the sound of it from descriptions but noone seems to have grown it so i cant really tell what itll be like other than supposedly huge but im assuming thats outdoors without lst etc.

i dont really mind them finishing at different times especiallly if modular scrog or unscreened as i could chuck in an auto once some space is freed up.
or i could stagger the start/clone dates as i have a cabinet with t5s i could start them in just an option anyway.

any experience with any of the strains anyone? what would work well together scrog'ed(if any) or what would work ok numbers and strains just regularly grown in soil?
i need to grow in soil as i have to leave for a few days a week usually and it seems more forgiving from what i have found.

any info appreciated anyway.
cheers


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Mar 19, 2012)

any thoughts?

or how many would you put screenless in a 3x3 tent? and considering lst etc what would you think i could put in there strainwise out of the four i shortlisted.
cheers


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 20, 2012)

I went and looked at the link you posted.  Other than the fact that his grow had a screen, it did not look like a scrog to me.  It does not appear that there is any horizontal growth underneath the screen.  It just looks as if he put a screen over his plants and let the buds grow up through.  I am not even sure what purpose the screen serves on his grow?

I define a scrog as a grow where you train the branches to grow horizontal beneath the screen their entire vegetative life.  When the plant(s) start to bud, you let the buds only grow up through the screen.  

I think you could get 4 smaller indicas in your space.  I have many fine plants that are about 18" in diameter.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Mar 20, 2012)

true.  he was using loose rope or something for a screen, maybe with chicken wire as a concept it could work though? it looks like he tried to grow the undergrowth horizontally for a while then just stopped and it all burst through the huge gaps in the rope "screen".

cheers for the info ill probably pop a few seeds over the next week and see what to do might take clones and do a regular scrog from one or if anything makes a properly working improved modular scrog thing seem feasible i might try that. or just give up and grow 3-4


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 20, 2012)

If you do a regular grow first and take clones, you will know the growth patterns and harvest times of the strains and you will know you have girls.  IMO, if you have different strains with similar growth patterns and harvest times, I think you could run a multiple strain scrog without any problems.


----------

